# NFL Football



## D. Paul (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, I've read this thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/sabbath-breaking-4245/

but it didn't necessarily answer my Q that was prompted from today's poll in the Sports Forum: Who do you wish to win the SuperBowl?

My Q: The games are played on Sundays and many hold that it is a violation of the Lord's Day. Obviously there are Christian athletes who play the game of football. But if I should choose to *record* the games to watch on, let's say a Tuesday afternoon, do I still violate the Lord's Day because the games are still played on that day?

Please, this is a serious Q. I do not intend to "split hairs". It just seems that _*any*_ promoting of the thing would lend itself to scrutiny.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not convinced it is a breach of the Sabbath; as you are not breaking the Sabbath by watching something on an ordinary week-day.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 22, 2008)

If the game starts after the sun is down I guess even the most strict Sabbath observers would be clear wouldn't they?

I can show you people here that are certain the Superbowl takes place the day after the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

If it is wrong to watch a replay of something that takes place on the Sabbath, then it is also wrong to watch a news report on a Monday that discusses things which took place on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 22, 2008)

But you CAN watch a replay of someone who was getting an ox out of a ditch on Sunday.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

Perhaps we should ditch such discussions, and spend our time trying to get the NFL to move their games to Saturdays?


----------



## Quickened (Jan 22, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> OK, I've read this thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f54/sabbath-breaking-4245/
> 
> but it didn't necessarily answer my Q that was prompted from today's poll in the Sports Forum: Who do you wish to win the SuperBowl?
> 
> ...



In all honesty I think that watching something recorded on a different day is not breaking the sabbath.

I am on the fence in this discussion as i havent done the proper research


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> If it is wrong to watch a replay of something that takes place on the Sabbath, then it is also wrong to watch a news report on a Monday that discusses things which took place on the Lord's Day.



Thanks, Daniel. Ya' see...
I was really hoping my post wouldn't evoke a series of  because I thought it could be viewed as a silly Q. But then I've been told all my life "There are no silly or dumb questions." to which I reply, "Oh yes there are! Just wait and I'll come up with one!"


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 22, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > If it is wrong to watch a replay of something that takes place on the Sabbath, then it is also wrong to watch a news report on a Monday that discusses things which took place on the Lord's Day.
> ...


----------



## Quickened (Jan 22, 2008)

To add to my previous post...

Perhaps one would view that viewing an event taped on the Sabbath would be "ok-ing" it in a sense or approving the breaking of the Sabbath by viewing it. But then i wonder if that would differ from eating a meal prepared on the sabbath or as daniel said "watching news that occured on the sabbath". If i took enough time i could make a huge list of things that were probably done on the sabbath that we would be involuntarily supporting.

But i think that if one chooses to observe the sabbath then that person is the one responsible to keeping it. Therefore using the sabbath for anything other than the Lord would be breaking it, no?

It reminds me of the verse



Rom 14:20-23 said:


> 20 Do not, for the sake of food, destroy the work of God. Everything is indeed clean, but it is wrong for anyone to make another stumble by what he eats. 21 It is good not to eat meat or drink wine or do anything that causes your brother to stumble. 22 The faith that you have, keep between yourself and God. Blessed is the one who has no reason to pass judgment on himself for what he approves. 23 But whoever has doubts is condemned if he eats, because the eating is not from faith. For whatever does not proceed from faith is sin.
> ESV



Now this verse is talking about food of course but it came to mind. Can it apply to other things aside from food? I am led to believe so. In this case of sabbath observence i think that certainly some people are led to observe it and others are not.

Some people feel led to follow certain things and they should by all means follow as led.

Perhaps my stance will change as i investigate the matters of Sabbath observence but that investigation is for another time.

Sorry that my previous post was not as indepth. I think i better conveyed my thoughts with this one.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I am not convinced it is a breach of the Sabbath; as you are not breaking the Sabbath by watching something on an ordinary week-day.




A Jew would concur with this Daniel.

They interpreted work on the sabbath as doing what one did the 6 other days of the week. Even though they perverted this into a mess, this is the root. So if one does not watch football the 6 other days, they are free to watch it 1 day I guess.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 22, 2008)

> Even though they perveeted this into a mess



Which I think some still do


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Perhaps we should ditch such discussions, and spend our time trying to get the NFL to move their games to Saturdays?



Since Saturday is the day for College Football, not much of a chance for that one. I don't know when the games were played before the TV age, but no doubt having the games on Sunday since about the 1950's has contributed mightily to the NFL's popularity and it becoming the #1 pro sport in the USA.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I am not convinced it is a breach of the Sabbath; as you are not breaking the Sabbath by watching something on an ordinary week-day.
> ...



 I am not sure they would since I am against watching it on the Lord's Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we should ditch such discussions, and spend our time trying to get the NFL to move their games to Saturdays?
> ...



College "football" could be moved to another day.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 23, 2008)

If one's personal conviction was to run so deep that he would not watch a program of someone working or playing on the Lord's Day, then there would have to be some kind of 'kosher' label on EVERY program assuring the orthodox of the orthodox, that 'no portion of this program was filmed on the sabbath or the Lord's Day'.

If your conviction is ratcheted THAT high, and you do find out later that you watched programming that was filmed on a 'day of rest', then I suggest you go outside the camp for 7 days until your period of corruption has passed, and then go and present yourself to the high priest and give an offering of atonement.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> If one's personal conviction was to run so deep that he would not watch a program of someone working or playing on the Lord's Day, then there would have to be some kind of 'kosher' label on EVERY program assuring the orthodox of the orthodox, that 'no portion of this program was filmed on the sabbath or the Lord's Day'.
> 
> If your conviction is ratcheted THAT high, and you do find out later that you watched programming that was filmed on a 'day of rest', then I suggest you go outside the camp for 7 days until your period of corruption has passed, and then go and present yourself to the high priest and give an offering of atonement.



 Do I detect a hint of sarcasm?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 23, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> If one's personal conviction was to run so deep that he would not watch a program of someone working or playing on the Lord's Day, then there would have to be some kind of 'kosher' label on EVERY program assuring the orthodox of the orthodox, that 'no portion of this program was filmed on the sabbath or the Lord's Day'.
> 
> If your conviction is ratcheted THAT high, and you do find out later that you watched programming that was filmed on a 'day of rest', then I suggest you go outside the camp for 7 days until your period of corruption has passed, and then go and present yourself to the high priest and give an offering of atonement.



This is EXACTLY what Christ had against the Pharisees Bob. IT was not God's Law that was improper or "bad", it was the interpretations of the Law,ie oral law, which later became the Talmud. Do you know one of the rules of not traveling more than 1000 feet to go to synagogue was in place, if a Jew lived 1100 feet away from a synagogue, they would tie a rope from their house to go 101 feet in the direction of the synagogue, somehow explain their property line went as far as the rope, this allowed them to walked the 1100 feet to synagogue. The problem was if you tied ropes all week for work, you could not do this on the Sabbath, so it had to be done before sundown on Friday. Unless you could tie a rope with one hand since you used 2 in your occupation. What a mess indeed. That it why Christ started His statements with "YOu have heard it said" instead of "It is written" when speaking against them


----------

